# Accident need advice



## Scottherock (Jan 19, 2018)

I was in minor accident on the way to deliver a pizza for uber eats. It wasnt my fault, the other person was ticketed. Damage to my car is a scraped hub cap and the right rear corner is scraped. I let uber know since I was on a delivery at the time. My first thought was just to file it with my insurance since it wasnt my fault. My insurance doesnt know I drive rideshare and Im not going to tell them but my question: are there any pros or cons to filing with one or the other that I should know about. I havent been in any sort of accident my fault or not in 3o plus years. Thanks guys!


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

If it wasn't your fault why would you file with your insurance? File with the other drivers insurance. You only need yours if they try to fight paying.

They will cover the cost fully and provide a rental while your vehicle is in the shop. Your insurance would charge you a deductible, and Ubers deductible is ridiculous.

Most insurance companies have rideshare addendums. Just get it. I went insurance shopping when I started Uber and my premium went "down" including the rideshare.


----------



## Scottherock (Jan 19, 2018)

thanks, this is why I ask. I am 45 and hadnt had an accident since I was 16. I do know that if they somehow dont have insurance and my insurance has to pay that my premiums would go up. I never thought to try and file directly with theirs. This way I can also verify if their policy is still active. They provided a Progessive insurance card. I am not sure if the cops system is linked up and he can tell right then and there if its still active.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Since you're just talking about a minor accident, their insurance company will send you to a shop, the adjuster will look at it for 5 minutes, and they'll have it fixed and cut the service shop a check without blinking an eye. Call the number on their insurance ASAP. You can get the case number from the police if you have to, but all you need to do is call and file a claim with the other guy's insurance. Tell them your side. Take pictures of the damage and email them if they ask. They'll do the rest...contacting the other driver for a statement, etc. It will not affect your rates.


----------



## Scottherock (Jan 19, 2018)

I found an article from Progressive that said you should file it with your ins co no matter who is at fault. So I call my insurance company and they advise me to do what both you guys said, which is call their ins co directly and I did that. I have a claim number so just waiting for their local office to call me. Thanks guys, maybe I was over cautious but didnt want to make a wrong move and get screwed. I had the alignment checked this morning and its fine.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Scottherock said:


> I do know that if they somehow dont have insurance and my insurance has to pay that my premiums would go up.


That is not true. If the other party is at fault, and they do not have insurance or not enough insurance, your insurance policy under Uninsured Motorist / Underinsured Motorist would pay, and there is never any increase to your rates.



Scottherock said:


> I found an article from Progressive that said you should file it with your ins co no matter who is at fault. So I call my insurance company and they advise me to do what both you guys said, which is call their ins co directly and I did that.


The reason for that printed information about always reporting to your own insurance is that in larger cases, your insurance company handle it and they will go after the at fault party. But, in a minor case, it will be simpler and easier to just go after the insurance of the at fault party, unless they refuse to deal with you.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Insurance varies state by state. My 50 years of driving taught me the driving is the worst profession to get in as there is always elements of risk and suspicion of fraud in insurance claims. If at fault party does not pay for the repair, be ready for your Uber deductubile. It's not worth to get caught with insurance fraud because you just want a side hustle.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

_Insurance varies state by state_

Yes, and...

_ My 50 years of driving taught me the driving is the worst profession to get in as there is always elements of risk and suspicion of fraud in insurance claims._

Everything comes with some degree of risk. I used to be a professional truck driver (career ending injuries sustained by the actions of a car driver) and I and thousands of others would disagree with you, in fact stating that drive is a great profession to get into. Oh and fraud, that is everywhere.

_If at fault party does not pay for the repair, be ready for your Uber deductubile._

If he is not involving Uber on this, how would that even apply? Yes, his personal auto insurance policy Uninsured/Underinsured Motorist would cover it if the at fault party does not have insurance which yes does usually have a deductible.

_It's not worth to get caught with insurance fraud because you just want a side hustle.
_
And just where exactly did the OP or anyone on this thread say anything about fraud or suggest anything that may be fraud?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Scottherock said:


> I was in minor accident on the way to deliver a pizza for uber eats. It wasnt my fault, the other person was ticketed. Damage to my car is a scraped hub cap and the right rear corner is scraped. I let uber know since I was on a delivery at the time. My first thought was just to file it with my insurance since it wasnt my fault. My insurance doesnt know I drive rideshare and Im not going to tell them but my question: are there any pros or cons to filing with one or the other that I should know about. I havent been in any sort of accident my fault or not in 3o plus years. Thanks guys!


Tell your insurance company you do rideshare and get a hybrid policy if they have one available. They can cancel your policy because you're using their insurance for commercial purposes without their endorsement.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> _If at fault party does not pay for the repair, be ready for your Uber deductubile._
> 
> If he is not involving Uber on this, how would that even apply? Yes, his personal auto insurance policy Uninsured/Underinsured Motorist would cover it if the at fault party does not have insurance which yes does usually have a deductible.
> 
> ...


*1. in minor accident on the way to deliver a pizza for uber eats.
2. What is a hustle could lead to something called fraud if not disclosed fully. *



Pax Collector said:


> Tell your insurance company you do rideshare and get a hybrid policy if they have one available. ...


We're not even sure if Uber eats qualified as rideshare.


----------



## Kcope316 (Nov 7, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> That is not true. If the other party is at fault, and they do not have insurance or not enough insurance, your insurance policy under Uninsured Motorist / Underinsured Motorist would pay, and there is never any increase to your rates.


This is so not true!

Insurance companies could not care less who is at fault. All that matters is who has to pay out.

If you file a claim with your insurance company and they have to pay out anything about there set threshold then your rates can and more than likely will go up.

I see this every day!


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Kcope316 said:


> This is so not true! Insurance companies could not care less who is at fault. All that matters is who has to pay out. If you file a claim with your insurance company and they have to pay out anything about there set threshold then your rates can and more than likely will go up.


Yes, it is very true that only if YOU are at fault are your rates subject to increase. EXECEPTION, if you are in a NO-FAULT insurance state whereby who is at fault does not matter.


----------



## Kcope316 (Nov 7, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> Yes, it is very true that only if YOU are at fault are your rates subject to increase. EXECEPTION, if you are in a NO-FAULT insurance state whereby who is at fault does not matter.


I work for a major insurance co and I deal with this type of issue on a daily basis.

Where does your info come from?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

*NTCindetroit said:

1. in minor accident on the way to deliver a pizza for uber eats.
*
Yes, and???

*2. What is a hustle could lead to something called fraud if not disclosed fully. 
*
Can some one translate into English please?

*We're not even sure if Uber eats qualified as rideshare.
*
If his second statement was meant to say the OP is somehow committing fraud, he then contradicts himself in the last statement.

Anyway, none of NTCindetroit's response have any real answers to what the OP is asking about.

But, since he brought it up, but this is going completely off topic here, yes, doing Uber Eats, Postmates, Dasher, Amazon Flex or anything else like that is a technical violation of your PERSONAL auto insurance policy subject to the fraud provisions of said policy, since all of those AND Uber and Lyft are using your personal vehicle for commercial purposes in express violation of the terms of a PERSONAL auto insurance policy, unless there is rider attached allowing such usage.



Kcope316 said:


> I work for a major insurance co and I deal with this type of issue on a daily basis.


So, you work for a company that raises the rates of an insured due to the negligence of other parties causing damages to the insured? Not only is that immoral and unethical, but in some states outright illegal.


----------



## Kcope316 (Nov 7, 2017)

Clearly you have no clue as to how insurance really works. 

Please try to avoid giving advice on something you know nothing about because some poor unsuspecting soul may actually believe you.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> We're not even sure if Uber eats qualified as rideshare.


"Commercial purposes". It doesn't matter if it's Uber Eats, UberX, Lyft, Postmates, GrubHub, Amazon Flex, Domino's Pizza, (Insert some flower delivery service here), these are all commercial activities that much be fully disclosed to your insurer or you'll risk being dropped if they find out. It's a clear violation of most, if not all, personal insurance contracts.


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

Scottherock said:


> I was in minor accident on the way to deliver a pizza for uber eats. It wasnt my fault, the other person was ticketed. Damage to my car is a scraped hub cap and the right rear corner is scraped. I let uber know since I was on a delivery at the time. My first thought was just to file it with my insurance since it wasnt my fault. My insurance doesnt know I drive rideshare and Im not going to tell them but my question: are there any pros or cons to filing with one or the other that I should know about. I havent been in any sort of accident my fault or not in 3o plus years. Thanks guys!


I dont think you have contact your primary insurance. Just contact James Rivers, they should fully cover the damage whether your at fault or not. My metromile policy expired and they covered the full cost anyways.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Qbobo said:


> I dont think you have contact your primary insurance. Just contact James Rivers, they should fully cover the damage whether your at fault or not. My metromile policy expired and they covered the full cost anyways.


Is deductible applicable regardless ?


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> Is deductible applicable regardless ?


Yes, JRs deductible is $1000 I believe. But whatever amount they give you usually ends up being over estimated leaving you with money left over or enough to cover all. Their estimate is based off their location (chicago) so the cost may vary in your state. I noticed u posted topic Apr 24th, has JR contacted you yet?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

BigJohn said:


> That is not true. If the other party is at fault, and they do not have insurance or not enough insurance, your insurance policy under Uninsured Motorist / Underinsured Motorist would pay, and there is never any increase to your rates.


The OP didn't mention any injuries, so uninsured/underinsured coverage wouldn't apply, as it pays for bodily injuries only.
If he uses his insurance he will likely have to front his deductible and be reimbursed by his insurance company once they collect from the person at fault and/or his insurer.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

You committed insurance fraud by going through your personal insurance when driving commercially.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

njn said:


> You committed insurance fraud by going through your personal insurance when driving commercially.


Its also just the right thing to do. You are inceeasing your risk, your insurance compa y is entitled to charge you more for coving your extended risk.


----------

